

How much it cost? - Sinikway

I got a social networking site that has chatroom, photo album sharing, music sharing, users can create friends list, one-on-one chat, messaging, personal calendar.Right now it has more than 700 members, anybody got an idea how much I can sell it or can I find somebody to finance it specifically in advertising and operational expenses?
======
corin_
I know I'll get downvoted for this but it's worth it anyway:

LOL.

------
horofox
i have a $10 php script that does just about the same.

Wohoo!

~~~
hga
Well, in all fairness, he also has a community of 700.

Problem is, there are a zillion of these out there. If he's not getting some
revenue from it right now it's unlikely to be worth much to a generic
investor.

